# Medicals for parents is referred to Australia



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am an AUS PR holder. I had submitted a Visitor Visa (600) application for my parents in India. Since visit duration was 5 months, they were asked to get X Rays done. My mom's visa was granted almost immediately after that but my father's medical report has been referred to a health agency in Australia and I am being told that it might take 2 months to get a decision on visa grant. Has anyone on that forum faced such a situation recently and how much time it finally took for the Visa grant?

Thanks...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi karan_2891, 

unfortunately there is quite a pile of referred medicals waiting for the MOC's (= Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) attention. See this thread for recent timelines of other applicants. 

Note that how long the process takes depends on what's "wrong" with your father's X-ray (or general examination results). If it's nothing serious the MOC may clear the medicals as soon as s/he gets around to having a look at them. Did your father have tuberculosis in the past? Scars that may hint at previous or current tuberculosis (TB) infection can lead to a string of requests for further tests and treatments. This may take another couple of months of going to physicians/hospitals and sending results/requests back and forth between Sydney and India. Any person found to have _active_ TB will not be permitted entry into Australia.

More information about medical requirements (and TB) can be found in the Panel Doctors Instructions.

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Monika. My dad never had TB or for that matter any respiratory disease. However, given the fact that he is a smoker is making me concerned. Anyways, thanks for help..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi karan_2891, 

anomalies in the X-ray have to be investigated. However, a smoker's lung looks different from a lung affected by TB. The MOC may request a sputum culture test to make sure it is not TB nonetheless. Don't worry: They won't refuse his tourist visa just because he smokes although the anti-smoking laws in Australia are pretty rigorous . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

espresso said:


> Hi karan_2891,
> 
> anomalies in the X-ray have to be investigated. However, a smoker's lung looks different from a lung affected by TB. The MOC may request a sputum culture test to make sure it is not TB nonetheless. Don't worry: They won't refuse his tourist visa just because he smokes although the anti-smoking laws in Australia are pretty rigorous .
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Does smokers X-ray will be referred if the person knows he is not affected by TB?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi abdulzak, 

not all applicants know that they have TB - some only find out due to the medical examinations for the visa application. Example: this thread. The forum member complained that the Australian authorities asked for so many tests and additional X-ray pictures. In the end it turned out that he had TB. The good news: If you have active TB but get treatment and agree to visit a medical facility in Australia in regular intervals for checkups you can still get a visa. 

Generally speaking, your local radiologist is looking for certain anomalies in the X-ray (see Panel Doctors Instructions on page 37+). To quote: 



> The extent and likely activity of any disease present should be described and any necessary further investigations recommended. Radiologists should *report all abnormalities in an x-ray film* and their possible interpretation and cause. If *significant abnormalities*, such as changes *suggestive of active TB*, are detected, the radiologist should refer, or advise the panel physician to refer, the applicant to an appropriate specialist immediately without waiting for such a request from the Australian authorities.


Scarring can be caused by multiple diseases including TB, pneumonia and fungal infections. Smoking itself does not cause lung scarring but can increase the likelihood of contracting lung diseases that do. There is no way to get around the health checks - they are there for a good reason. For tourist visas the focus of the screening is mostly on dangerous contagious diseases (such as TB). For PR visas the future costs for the Australian Health system are also taken into account. Both may land in front of the MOC but will be treated differently. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi same case with my parents . We applied for visitor 600 1 year visa and my dad got it within 10 days . We applied on may 13th and my mothers case is pending with delhi co . She says its medcal delay at sydney . But from the forums the maximum time taken is also around 4 months . My mom has a Tb scar and hence it has gone for reference . but as yet no further tests have come neither the visa


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh man, it is a big pain :-( May I ask if the VFS website shows any update? It is weird that although my mom's visa has come, it still says (even for her) that application is pending at Australian High Commission...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

you sure 4 months? I have been told max time as 2 months..


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi karan in my dad's tracking just shows some passport status and nothing else . in my mom's it says pending with Australian High commission . try calling up VFS or Australian High Commission Delhi ...their numbers are listed in their website ... its a big pain ... also in this form i also came to know of another person waiting for pregnancy help for her parents ..it seems she applied on April 22nd and her mom's is in the same state as mine !!! now we both are gonna try less than 3 month visa for mother in laws !! Mayb u can check with High Commission Delhi but they also are not able to give timelines exactly ..they only say there are lot of delays in Global health clearances in Sydney and they are unable to help it . This 4 months timeline is mentioned in one of the threads in the forum !!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just to add, in the email which I have got they have mentioned max 2 months time is for temporary visa applications and 4 months max time for migration applications...fingers crossed..


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi karan hoping for the best . two months does sound very good . When I called Aus Delhi High commission , they told me Sydney medical is ensuring fastracking all applications !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

But but my concern is what if they get back saying further tests required and then the report of that test goes into a similar loop (back and forth between Delhi and Sydney)...this is crazy...why not suggest further tests as soon as they see an anomaly :-(


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

same case with me I am also concerned about that ..>Anyways as of now i am gonna try processing a shorter tourist visa for my inlaws to support me here . and then wait for my mother visa also .I guess we have to only wait . The only case they prepone application queue is if there is a absolute medical emergency . As of now pregnancy is not a medical emergency . Hoping this fastracking atleast moves applications faster .


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Umak, any luck?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

HI Karan , there is still no update . i spoke to delhi high commission , they are still telling medical clearance awaited . I saw in the forums that it is taking 2.5 months to 3 months from date of application to receive visa . Hoping for the best 




karan_2891 said:


> Hi Umak, any luck?


----------

